# need help with pedigree



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

i have a male blue pit bull. he is adba reg. i was looking for help on finding his pedigree. just wanted to see if anyone has heard of these dogs before ?

.....................................................bellamys gator 
.....................................sire stone's mako
......................................................stone's blue bell 
stone's pablo bloo escobar (my dog)
...................................................... jone's blue 
......................................dam stone's madison 
.......................................................lains blue daisy

i also have req numbers is anyone can help.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Post up again with the registration numbers, might help out. Im not too good with the whole bloodline thing, but I think with the reg numbers I could maybe help find thier pedigree's and you can go from there.


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

abda 
.................................................. ...bellamys gator 8800J-60
.....................................sire stone's mako 10909AP-23
.................................................. ....stone's blue bell 66200M-56
stone's pablo bloo escobar (my dog) 11443AP-00
.................................................. .... jone's blue 43200M-57
......................................dam stone's madison 65700N-93
.................................................. .....lains blue daisy 94100L-25


----------

